
Donald Trump, Peter Thiel and the Death of Democracy - abhi3
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jul/21/peter-thiel-republican-convention-speech
======
venomsnake
If Trump wins it will be squarely the fault of left-ish pundits, bloggers and
twitters. Their intellectual impotence is staggering - probably because they
had 10 years in which to make a hard hitting piece was just needed quote
Colbert and Steward - so now they are caught off guard and just cannot think
for themselves. Every anti trump article is bland and absolute carbon copy.

The last persons that had their own ideologies named after them were Lenin and
Marx. Think of it. And they ruled half the world at the end. Trumpism is an
enormous gift by the left to Trump. For free - just to show how anti trump we
are. Names have power. And if you pay attention to any form of press - it
feels like we are living in the second year of a Trump presidency.

I have a simple explanation why Mr Thiel supports Trump - he just enjoys the
deer in headlights looks on the faces of the elites when their world bubbles
pop.

The Democrats turned for 8 years from the fun and cool party to the deathly
self-serious, smugness, stick up their butt, no humor allowed party.

Being a Trump supporter right now is probably as fun as being a satanist in
very conservative county - so I guess at least some form of his support is
just for the lulz. And yet that is the one sentence nobody has written - that
Peter Thiel is supporting Trump because he is having fun. Having fun by being
unique in SV, having fun of all those people that hate him for his ideology,
while they make all kind of mental loops to ask him for his money.

Some people just want to stick it to the man - and on social media right now
it is Democrats which are the man.

